# Lastolite products rebranded Manfrotto



## LDS (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastolite products have been sold for a while as "Lastolite by Manfrotto", but now Vitec Grpup has decided to drop the Lastolite brand fully and sell those products under the Manfrotto brand.






Lastolite Professional Lighting | Manfrotto


During 2021 the Lastolite By Manfrotto products were all rebranded to Manfrotto. Discover the range of innovative lighting tools for professional creators.




www.manfrotto.com





As far as I know they will be the same products made in UK - just now named Manfrotto.


----------

